# exclusive emboss for screen



## aritayun

Buenos dias!!

Como se diria en espanol, "exclusive emboss for screen"??
Esta bien " repujado exclusivo para pantalla"??

GRACIAS!!! ^_^


----------



## Milton Sand

aritayun said:


> *¡*Buenos d*í*as!:
> 
> *¿*Como se dir*í*a en espanol, "exclusive emboss for screen"?
> *¿*Est*á* bien "repujado exclusivo para pantalla"?
> 
> ¡GRACIAS! ^_^


 
¡Buenas noches!:
Sí, así se diría, aunque no entiendo bien de qué se trata.
Chao


----------



## aritayun

Gracias Milton sand por la corrección.

Me puedes decir sí, si pudiste enteder, repujado exclusivo para pantalla?
O no tiene ningún sentido este frase?

Gracias!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

aritayun said:


> Gracias Milton sand por la corrección.
> 
> Me puedes decir sí, si pudiste enteder, repujado exclusivo para pantalla?
> O no tiene ningún sentido este frase?
> 
> Gracias!


Hola:
Si te refieres a la pantalla de una computadora, yo no le encuentro sentido. Se conocen como "fondos de pantalla" (wallpapers).
Si, por el contrario, te estás refiriendo a la pantalla de una lámpara, tiene sentido si la misma es repujada, aunque me parece un tanto raro.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## aritayun

Gracias A.A!!

Me refiero una tela que se puede ser pantalla de peliculas.

Es la tela recubierta por PVC y para que las imagenes se ven mejor que en las telas deslizadizas, hacemos un tratamiento en el superficie de la tela y lo llamamos 'exclusive emboss for screen' y yo lo traduci ' repujado exclusivo para pantalla'

Si esto no eso correcto, me podras ensenar como lo dirian los hablantes espanoles?

Gracias!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Disculpa Aritayun pero no conozco ese producto. Tal vez tengas más suerte si abres un nuevo hilo en "Specialized Terminology" en lugar de abrirlo en "Grammar". La traducción literal es correcta, tal como te indicó Milton Sand.
Saludos
A.A.

P. S. Aritayun, mejor aún: *pídele a un moderador que te mueva este hilo a "Specialized Terminology". *


----------



## Milton Sand

aritayun said:


> *¡*Gracias A.A!
> 
> Me refiero una tela que se puede ser pantalla de pel*í*culas.
> 
> Es la tela recubierta por PVC y para que las im*á*genes se ve*a*n mejor que en las telas deslizadizaslisas, hacemos un tratamiento en la superficie de la tela y lo llamamos 'exclusive emboss for screen' y yo lo tradu*je* ' repujado exclusivo para pantalla'.
> 
> Si esto no eso correcto, me podr*á*s enseñar como lo dir*í*an los hablantes españoles?
> 
> Gracias!


Hi,
I think I get it now. Your spanish version might sound OK. Maybe I'd rather use a synonym refering to a more intricate work of embossing: "Labrado/grabado/relieve exclusivo para pantallas". 

Anyway, any of those options seems to mean kind of "emboss _process_ for screen", since "repujado/labrado/grabado" may refer as to the technique as to the final result, depending on the context.

Then, you might say instead: 
Grabado exclusivo para cine.
Labrado exclusivo para proyecciones [de cine].

Feliz día,
Chao 

P.D.: The corrections I made are mainly for any one who reads you. It is clear your keyboard doesn't have accent marks and the _eñe_.


----------



## ErOtto

¿Te refieres a las pantallas de persiana para proyectores?
¿El tratamiento es el de dar un relieve a la tela para evitar la reflexión incontrolada de la luz proyectada?

En ese caso se trataría de un relieve o bajorrelieve.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## aritayun

Milton Sand, 
Muchas gracias por las correciones y la respuesta!!

Que pena la ortografia tan mala y mal uso de gramatica. Pero yo estoy aprediendo su idioma y puede continuar corregindome!! Te agradeceria mucho!

ErOtto, como estas? 
Si, mas o menos parecidos pero son las pantallas de PVC, no de persiana. 
Pero este "embossing" funciona como tu me dices, evitar la reflexion incontrolada de la luz proyectada.( Esto es lo que queria decir!!)

Entonces creo que podemos usar " relieve" o "barorrelive" en este caso y ahora queria preguntar otra cosa: esta palabra se entendera en America Latina? Es que estoy haciendo esta traduccion para los clientes de este continente y me gustaria saber si ellos entienden o no. 

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!!!^^


----------



## ErOtto

aritayun said:


> ...Si, mas o menos parecidos pero son las pantallas de PVC, no de persiana...


 
Las pantallas de persiana también son de PVC... se llaman de persiana porque se pueden enrrollar. 

Pienso que "relieve antirreflejo exclusivo para pantallas (de proyección)" sería una traducción que se acerca bastante a lo que buscas.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Coincido en que "relieve" puede funcionar, sin embargo, para mí, describe formas más grandes como las de una obra mural o los accidentes geográficos.

Tal vez "microrrelieve" sea más acertado para tu tela y suene más técnico, pero tenemos el "labrado", que sería suficiente. Esto encontré en la DRAE:
*labrado**, da**.*
(Del part. de _labrar_).
*1. *adj. Dicho de una tela o de un género: Que tiene alguna labor.​Otras opciones que podrían funcionar en América Latina son _textura_ y _trama_.

Chao


----------



## ErOtto

Milton Sand said:


> ...Otras opciones que podrían funcionar en América Latina son _textura_ y _trama_...


 
Y en España también. De hecho, tengo que reconocer que no había pensado en *textura*.. y, además, me gusta más que lo que yo propuse.

Muy bien, Milton 

Podría quedar así, quizá: "textura (antirreflejo) exclusiva para pantallas (de proyección)"

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## aritayun

Muchisimas gracias Miton y ErrOto!!
Son muy utiles sus respuestas!!! ;-)
Entonces me quedo con " textura exclusiva para pantalla" y me gusto tambien esta expresion.^^

Gracias!!

Aritayun


----------

